# Looking for an Intense workout in Dallas



## Neha (Dec 25, 2007)

Executive Summary​​
I am looking for a gym/dojo with the following:1. Intense Training (possibly Muay Thai)​2. Young atmosphere​3. Reasonable dues​Anybody know a place like that in Dallas?


Okay, so I'm not new to the martial arts with two black belts, but I am definately new to the Dallas Area. I crave the disciple I found in Taekwondo and the intense training from Shotokan. I would like to try something new that incorporates the things I loved about my previous experiences. 

I really want something that will kick my butt. I like the group environment, competition (both in class and at tournaments), and the guidance of a teacher. I am leaning towards Muay Thai but I really have no preferance when it comes to which art.

My alterior motive is social networking. I was hoping for a dojo/gym with other twenty somethings who share my interest in martial arts. Dallas has some great things to see and do, but very few of them can be seen and done alone. 

I looked into Lions Den after my co-worker visited the gym. She has never practiced martial arts (she took ballet when she was younger hehe) and she loved the the Lion's Den. Young crowd, instructors push hard, and cute guys (always a plus). But she overheard someone saying that monthly membership dues are $109! I can't pay $109 a month! I've got bills to pay! And a gym membership I can't get out of!

Help!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm in Arlington Texas and if you want a solid workout come see me. I'm a 4th in TKD and a 5th in Okinawa karate. The people here on MT thta has been though some of my workouts will tell you there is no joking around just work outs. There is a link to my school with direction at the bottom.

Where abouts are you in Dallas?


----------



## Neha (Dec 25, 2007)

I live on the Mesquite side of Dallas, but I work near the intersection of 75 and 635. I usually end up in office till about 6, so I would probably head to gym/dojo right after work. Arlington is still a bit far (especially the return trip), but it doesn't hurt to try. 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## HelloKitty (Dec 25, 2007)

Neha said:


> My alterior motive is social networking. I was hoping for a dojo/gym with other twenty somethings who share my interest in martial arts. Dallas has some great things to see and do, but very few of them can be seen and done alone.


 
I understand you perfectly! I came to Dallas almost a year ago and it's a little dead if you don't have friends or know places to go, specially if you are alone.

I practice TKD with grand master Chang Sik Lee. Our classes are intense and you can find people of all ages. Several of us are +20, and we take the adult classes from 19:00 to 20:00 (to 20:30, really, lol). You can come to the dojang and try a class. The address is 10233 E. Northwest Hwy #430, Dallas, TX, 75238. (214-342-7778)

You have another location in Mesquite. The address is 3330 North Galloway, Suite 117, Mesquite, TX 75150. Telephone: 972.681.9000. There you can train with grand master Lee's son, master Lee.


----------



## Neha (Dec 25, 2007)

I can't find any information online. Does it have a website?


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 25, 2007)

Neha said:


> I can't find any information online. Does it have a website?


 
The school is Chang Lee's of McKinney runned By his son Dong Lee there Address is here http://www.changleetkd.com/. Judge for yourself.


That is there info. You have mine from the previous post, if you are in the nieghborhood stop by and check Twin Dragons out as well.
Master Stoker


----------



## still learning (Dec 25, 2007)

Hello, Have you tried "JUDO"?

Aloha, (IT is more than you think!)


----------



## HelloKitty (Dec 25, 2007)

Neha said:


> I can't find any information online. Does it have a website?


 
Yes, I think is changleetkd.com, but I don't see a lot of info there. I just went to the school because of an anouncement published on the yellow pages. Well, I gave you the addresses. If you are really interested and are living in the area, just go and check the classes! 



terryl965 said:


> The school is Chang Lee's of McKinney runned By his son Dong Lee there Address is here http://www.changleetkd.com/. Judge for yourself


 
Hm, at least I was talking about Dallas and Mesquite locations  I don't know them all. There are several in the DFW area. Just google them. -> http://www.changleetkd.com/location.html)

Good luck.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 26, 2007)

HelloKitty said:


> Yes, I think is changleetkd.com, but I don't see a lot of info there. I just went to the school because of an anouncement published on the yellow pages. Well, I gave you the addresses. If you are really interested and are living in the area, just go and check the classes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You are right it is Mesquite it is still closer to her and it does not hurt to check Dong Lee out


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 26, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> I'm in Arlington Texas and if you want a solid workout come see me. I'm a 4th in TKD and a 5th in Okinawa karate. The people here on MT thta has been though some of my workouts will tell you there is no joking around just work outs. There is a link to my school with direction at the bottom.
> 
> Where abouts are you in Dallas?


 
Terry is not kidding in that you will get a great workout at his Training Hall!


----------



## AceHBK (Dec 27, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Terry is not kidding in that you will get a great workout at his Training Hall!


 
I agree with that.

DFW area is big so you may find it easier to first pick which art you are interested in first then go from there.

Intense, young and reasonable dues doesn't always mean best training.

The name alone shoulda told you Lion's Den wasn't cheap...lol

With your location being dead in the center of traffic and with you getting off work at 6pm you need to find something close to you otherwise you will be stuck in traffic trying to get to class.  I highly recommend Terry's school in Arlington but when u combine ditance and traffic may not get there till late....God forbid a accident.


----------

